# Passport Renewal for Permanent Residents



## Ayan01 (May 22, 2018)

DO NOT follow the instructions on the US Government page regarding payment. You will end up wasting money by getting the money order for US Dollars; they will not "return" that money to you so you can use it if you make a mistake. It's final (ask me how I know.)

All you need is the correct form from their website (whichever applies to you- there are a few). Make sure it's filled out correctly, signed and dated, and that your photo is the US dimensions required (it's different from Australian passports).

You will be sending your passport and paperwork to the nearest US Consulate (in Australia) to you (in my case, Melbourne). They will want an Australian Post money order for $143.00 (that was the current cost as of today- this may change, so be sure you check.)

Also be sure you use Express Post envelopes ONLY. They will not take anything else.

Needless to say, I've had a bit of an aggro morning over this issue. I hope the next thing I receive from the Consulate in Melbourne is a new passport.

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Ismeria.B (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello ! Thanks for your advice ! I have a friend in New York in this situation ! It will be useful for him


----------

